
Which motherboards you recommend supported by Coreboot? - phakt
hello,<p>looking to buy a motherboard for a good desktop experience ...<p>from this list 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coreboot.org&#x2F;status&#x2F;board-status.html<p>and from column &quot;F&quot;
&quot;Board supported by [http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flashrom.org flashrom] (Y&#x2F;N)?&quot;<p>and only motherboards which are supported by flashrom and say &quot;Y&quot;
this means that i can buy the board and flash the BIOS with Coreboot using flashrom via software?
which ones you recommend for a Unix&#x2F;BSD&#x2F;Linux user?<p>Thanks
======
nnousnouss
To whom fatherboard like to stay with ! Happy Weekend!

~~~
phakt
which fatherboard you recommend?

